# Boswell Pipes



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has ever smoked a boswell pipe. I used to attend college close to the store and would occasionally purchase cigars at their store. I was just wondering if anyone knew anything about his pipes. He seems to have a pretty good selection of tobaccos also. I would post the link to his website, but my post count isn't high enough yet...sorry guys. Just go to boswellpipes. Thanks!


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

From what I've been seeing on youtube, they are really good and apparently their tobaccos also. I've seen from many youtubers, like pipefriendchs, pipelawyer, onemansmoke, etc.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Do a search and I am sure you will find lot of info about them.

I have enjoyed my Boswell pipes and a lot of other guys here have as well. They are super nice people to do business with.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i have a freehand from 2000 it's always smoked wonderful. trouble is trying to get em before they sell out
mike


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a few Boswells and they all smoke great. Their tobacco is good as well.


----------



## paracite (Jan 8, 2010)

I believe it's one of those pipes that, whatever you buy, there won't be any disappointment.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, when it is time to move up, I think I know where I am going. I think I might have to make the hour and a half drive to their store. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

I have one Boswell pipe and I"ve tried at least 4 or 5 of their tobaccos. For those who like aromatic blends, they have good tobacco. My taste have changed to more English blends, but they do have good aromatic blends. The pipe that I purchased from their store about a year and a 1/2 ago is a very good pipe. It is a straight billiard and was originally an aromatic pipe. I decided recently to re-dedicate it to English blends since that is what I mostly smoke, but I am having a bit of a war blasting through the aromatic ghost with my Commonwealth mixture from Samuel Gawith. It is a very high quality pipe and after I re-dedicate it to an English pipe, I am sure it will smoke well as an English pipe as it it did as an aromatic pipe.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

My oversized Poker is a great pipe!

I've tried about a half dozen of their blends and they are of consistently high quality as well. Their Northwoods is an excellent latakia blend.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I am going to be saving up and as soon as I have enough, I am going to head down to their store and purchase my first non-cob pipe (or do you guys think I should buy a cheaper one so I don't mess up the Boswell)? I like the idea of buying USA made stuff and even better that he is fairly local for me.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

One more question, he doesn't seem to have much of an inventory online so I don't know how much one of his pipes will run me. I don't want to spend to much and don't need anything special. How much do you guys think I should be ready to spend? Thanks!


----------



## FriarWhently (May 3, 2010)

bandlwalmer said:


> One more question, he doesn't seem to have much of an inventory online so I don't know how much one of his pipes will run me. I don't want to spend to much and don't need anything special. How much do you guys think I should be ready to spend? Thanks!


If you click on "Pipes for Sale" under the "Pipes" tab at the top, it brings you to the pipes they offer online (most are sold by the time I see them). You can still get more info on the pipes by clicking on the picture, and they have the prices there. Seems they range from $90 (cheapest I saw) to $200, depending on the size of the pipe.


----------



## Ben.Reilly (Jun 21, 2010)

I've had my Boswell Billiard for 2 weeks now and it is by far my best pipe. Smokes great, sits in hand well.

A few minutes ago, I ordered their Poker which came out today. I've been waiting for a Poker by them for a while. Can't wait to get it.:woohoo:

As far as their tobacco goes, it is some of the best in the business. I've been loving their Christmas Cookie, and just ordered a sample of their Paradise blend.:hat:


----------

